# Apple Tv 2 avec jaquette de film



## gomok (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour je voudrais acheter un Apple Tv 2 mais je voudrais savoir si il sera capable d aller chercher mes film en 1080p sur ma Time capsule et savoir aussi si il est possible d avoir toutes les pochette de film sur ma Time capsule que lira mon Apple Tv et le tout sans passer par iTunes voilà merci.


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Oui. Il faut passer par le jailbreak et installer plex sur l'ATV2 et sur ton ordi qui fera office de serveur. C'est ce que j'ai fait pour la mienne.


----------

